# can bettas live with



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey can bettas live with neon fish in a 2 gallon i wanna add 1 or 2 neon fish would that be okay
and if its not what fish can live with a betta in a 2 gallon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A 5 gallon would work better than a 2 gallon.

Neons can be quick snacks for bettas so be warned.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

what fish can i put in a 2 gallon with a betta i want another fish can i try a neon its only 40 cents i can see how it goes


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't advise the neon. You need a bigger tank if you want to add any other fish (personal opinion).


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

The problem with neons is they prefer to be in shoals or 6 or more and obviously 6 would not fit. You are really supposed to get a bigger tank for any more fish, but I think you MIGHT be able to get away with a single ghost shrimp in it. But Id definitely recommend a bigger tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would reccommend a bigger tank also.


----------

